# 2008 Summer Olympics



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

The 2008 games will be broadcast on NBC, MSNBC, Universal HD

I wonder if we will have MSNBC HD Olympic Coverage on E*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We still have about four months to "worry" about that.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Exactly.

MSNBC isn't listed in our list of upcoming HD channels, but then again, neither was CNN.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mattfast1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> MSNBC isn't listed in our list of upcoming HD channels, but then again, neither was CNN.


CNN was listed in the Charlie Chat.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

If its on Universal HD and NBC, why would one care whether its on MSNBC? Being a news channel, it would at best carry a few highlights.. Which will probably replayed on the other two channels..


----------



## TubaSaxT (Jul 16, 2006)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I seem to remember MSNBC having several hours each day of Olympic programming during the 2006 and 2004 games.



> why would one care whether its on MSNBC? Being a news channel, it would at best carry a few highlights


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

normang said:


> If its on Universal HD and NBC, why would one care whether its on MSNBC? Being a news channel, it would at best carry a few highlights.. Which will probably replayed on the other two channels..


MSNBC wil probaly will air some events along with CNBC2. No HD though.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I bet there won't be a special HD Olympic feed this year. NBC Universal already had numerous HD outlets to use and for the last Winter Olympics, didn't they just use the Universal HD channel? 

Now they have:

Universal HD
Sci-Fi HD
USA HD
CNBCHD+
BravoHD

So just that there is more than enough for multiple HD channel coverage. I'm sure they'll get a Spanish Language channel in there too (although why they just don't use SAP for all them is besides me).


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> I bet there won't be a special HD Olympic feed this year. NBC Universal already had numerous HD outlets to use and for the last Winter Olympics, didn't they just use the Universal HD channel?
> 
> Now they have:
> 
> ...


Don't forget your local NBC affiliate!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Oh yeah them too. I wonder if they mix it up with their weather plus subchannel?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Am I all wet, or don't I remember seeing a lot of Winter Olympic coverage on USA - albeit in SD at the time????


----------

